
“Apple Glass” AR rumors: $499 price point, Lidar, announcement in late 2020 - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/apple-glass-ar-rumors-499-price-point-lidar-announcement-in-late-2020/
======
kgin
Can't imagine they'd go with that name and risk appearing like a Google Glass
follow-up.

Apple always names products to sound like they live in their own universe,
apart from any possible competitors.

~~~
projektfu
Apple Eyes. Apple Vision. Reality by Apple.

